# An odd color question for m&p!!!(use gel food coloring?)



## tracey11474 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some Wilton cake gel food coloring and was wondering if that could be used to color clear m&p soap? It's edible so I figured it might work....but figured I'd better ask.
If I can't use it can someone recommend a place that sells small quantities of coloring that isn't too expensive?


----------



## sygrid (Sep 22, 2010)

I use them all the time.  They are great and slow to bleed if at all.  It's a great one for RED.  

This one has been in the store for 4 mos and still no bleeding. 
This is Christmas Red, a really nice, bright true red.


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow...that is so great to hear! Saves me some money as I have a ton of colors already(I always make my kids their birthday cakes and use them for frosting)


----------



## sygrid (Sep 22, 2010)

They really are great and the colour selection is wonderful.
Have fun and forge ahead!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 30, 2010)

When I first started making soaps (MP), I used these.  I always had trouble with them bleeding, but even more so...fading.  Especially the Peach...OMG, out of mold..into daylight (not SUNlight) and you could actually watch the color fade away.....
but again....the most troublesome as far as bleeding went, reds and greens....especially the green.  

how you got that christmas red to NOT bleed, I would love to know!


----------

